# What Are Your Favorite TV Shows



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What are your top 3. Mine start with Bill O'Reilly


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

That are on right now, or of all time?

For right now, in no particular order:

Breaking Bad
Mad Men
Parks & Recreation
Dexter
And so far, what little I have seen of The Wire is absolutely amazing!

Mostly though, I end up being subjected to a lot of Sponge Bob Square Pants (my daughter) or Teen Mom and Celebrity Ghost Stories (my wife) and try to avoid the TV, which makes a good excuse to put more effort into dog training or sneaking downstairs and spending some good quality time with my guitar.

-Cheers


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

The Young Turks
Entourage
True Blood
Weeds
Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

The West Wing
Seinfeld
Tosh.O


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Big Bang Theory, I think is just hilarious
Antique Auction
Ice Road Truckers and the one about the crab fishing, (having a senior minute) 

DFrost


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Dexter (just got the season 5 on DVD from Netflix, am stoked!)
LOST (while it was on)
Human Target (while it was on)
House
Game of Thrones (don't have HBO, so have only seen a couple episodes, but am reading the books)
The Daily Show & the Colbert Report


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> (don't have HBO,



but, but, but, how do you watch boxing???????????


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

haven't owned or watched a television in about 25 years but used to like;

1. get smart
2. F-troop
3. the whole looney tunes line up

couldn't name 2 contemporary TV shows - saw Oprah once in a dentist waiting room, reminded me why i don't watch TV. i think TV is like the internet lots of info that makes us all dumber in the end


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Peter, it's an escape mechanism to get away from the dullness or daily grind of work or boredom. Kinda like books in action. Used to watch the ones you listed. I like action medical, forensics, cop shows and get a big thrill when I get to see a dog deployed. My husband cheers when someone gets tazed.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What are your top 3. Mine start with Bill O'Reilly




The Wire - Greatest series ever
Dexter
Entourage


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

All in the Family would be one of the top 3.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

The Wire
Lost
Magnum PI

now I watch Being Human BBC, Top Gear BBC, no reservations and bizarre Foods


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

any "Dr Who" fans here, original series - Dr Who owns star-trek and all that guff JMO


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Top three...all HBO series.

The Sopranos
The Wire
Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

As a little kid reruns of ''The Honeymooners'' and "The Twilight Zone". 

Then it was "Emergency" http://www.televisiontunes.com/Emergency.html

"Adam 12" 
"Kolchak ; The NightStalker" . 

As an adult certain seasons of ''Saturday Night Live'' 

the first few seasons of "Rescue Me" which was the only show I ever really followed closely

and for good clean fun "MXC" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qltxATruqeE&feature=related .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I just read Will's post . "Magnum PI" was the best show ever !


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Sons of Anarchy
West Wing
Any Three Stooges with Larry, Moe, Curly or Shemp


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

Chopped
American Pickers
Men
Property Vigins
House
Antique Auctions
My favorite Martian (miss t he show)


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

The wire 
Curb your enthusiasm(hilarious) 
The sopranos(greatest show ever)
Entourage 
Talkin football on CSS with tony barnhardt
College football live 
Swamp people 
Deadliest catch 
I can't think of anymore right now


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I like the porn channels.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

how could I forget married with children by far my favorite show ever


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

NCIS is #1
Behind that is whatever may be on when I'm watching. 
Best mini series EVER was Shogun!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> NCIS is #1
> Behind that is whatever may be on when I'm watching.
> Best mini series EVER was Shogun!


I have to agree Bob. Never miss it. It s much like the "Rockford Files". Got humor, serious parts blended well. To many shows like Criminal Minds are nothing but heay and depressing.....even though I do watch oit now and again. Married with Children was funny. I like Lonesome Dove and Shogun both.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MVonyVSQoM

2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCXbvRrz7Uo&feature=related

3. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbnCQnDnfjs&feature=related

4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmBIk5RA0EQ&feature=related

5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRX4mlFi06A&feature=related

6. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYKdayl7BHM&feature=related

7. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fdzRnS3VuY&feature=fvwrel

8. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo&feature=related

9. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TQIi77XsyM

10. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfSLuEj99d0


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have to agree Bob. Never miss it. It s much like the "Rockford Files". Got humor, serious parts blended well. To many shows like Criminal Minds are nothing but heay and depressing.....even though I do watch oit now and again. Married with Children was funny. I like Lonesome Dove and Shogun both.



Believe it or not I've only seen bits and pieces of Lonesome Dove. It came on at a time I was bouncing between shifts at work and didn't want to get started with a series. Definitely on my TV bucket list though.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

My favorites are Ancient Aliens and Antiques Roadshow. Other than that I don't generally watch much on TV.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Believe it or not I've only seen bits and pieces of Lonesome Dove. It came on at a time I was bouncing between shifts at work and didn't want to get started with a series. Definitely on my TV bucket list though.


I've seen that series right through twice, my all time favourite mini series, I'd certainly watch it again. If I recall they made a sequel...lot of nonsense and not worth the watching. Shogun was good too, but I was pretty young at the time ;-), another before that time was Roots, that was cool. I used to quite like Miami Vice, the theme music was a real hit, as for now most tv is crap with the exceptions of the natural history programmes and the Top Gear specials.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I am a sci fi nerd. If it's sci fi I will watch it no matter how bad or how campy. 

That said,

I think probably my favorite shows are LOST, Dexter, old school Hawaii 5-O, Breaking Bad (best writing ever), Nurse Jackie, Fruits Basket, and Shameless. I also am a fan of the Daily Show and Colbert report. 

In my guilty (why do I watch this anymore?) file: House, Family Guy, The Walking Dead, Top Chef


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

30 Rock and Eastbound And Down are both excellent.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I seldom watch tv but if I do sit down in front of it I like to watch How its made and those kinds of shows.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

The Wire
The Closer
Dexter (best show on Tv)
Sportscenter
Spartacus (another real good one)


----------



## Chris Adlam (May 6, 2011)

Modern Family
Entourage
ESPN


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

TV time is at a premium at my house. When I can watch TV I take advantage.

ESPN
Top Gear Uk
History channel shows-pawn stars, Swamp people
NFL Network


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

All time best mini-series: Lonesome Dove. The acting, especially Duval's, was exceptional. His was probably one of the best western character portrayals of all time, whether big-screen movie or TV.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

True Blood
Boardwalk Empire
Dexter
The Walking Dead
Criminal Minds

In that order 

Stuff that isn't on anymore:
The Sopranos - loved this show!
The Shield


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

"Homicide: Life on the Street". I think it was the hands down best ever TV show. It was about a night shift homicide unit in Baltimore, MD. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106028/ I love everything about that show. 

Current shows, I always watch "Treme" and "Deadliest Catch". I think "Parks and Recreation" is pretty funny. My hubby & I are watching "Torchwood: Miracle Day" but he likes it more than I do. 

The show that drives me crazy is "Confessions: Animal Hoarding" on Animal Planet. It makes me crazy. Those people don't give two shits about the poor animals, they are all about controlling something, selfish assholes. If there was a TV show that would drive me to violence, this would be the one.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> "Homicide: Life on the Street". I think it was the hands down best ever TV show. It was about a night shift homicide unit in Baltimore, MD. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106028/ I love everything about that show.
> 
> Current shows, I always watch "Treme" and "Deadliest Catch". I think "Parks and Recreation" is pretty funny. My hubby & I are watching "Torchwood: Miracle Day" but he likes it more than I do.
> 
> The show that drives me crazy is "Confessions: Animal Hoarding" on Animal Planet. It makes me crazy. Those people don't give two shits about the poor animals, they are all about controlling something, selfish assholes. If there was a TV show that would drive me to violence, this would be the one.



Probably one of the best TV episodes of all times I've ever seen was from "Homicide : Life on the Street " . It was about a man pinned by a subway car and their investigation of it and attempt to find his wife before they free him and he dies .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> Probably one of the best TV episodes of all times I've ever seen was from "Homicide : Life on the Street " . It was about a man pinned by a subway car and their investigation of it and attempt to find his wife before they free him and he dies .


I had forgotten about that show, but I agree it really was a good show. Showed the emotion of some police officers, probably better than any show I can think of. 

DFrost


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

College football (especially FSU)
Pro football ( NY Giants)
All other sports

Terry


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I had forgotten about that show, but I agree it really was a good show. Showed the emotion of some police officers, probably better than any show I can think of.
> 
> DFrost


I agree . It was just too bad it was one of those series that burned bright originally and then just ran out of gas . Very few cop shows get close . "Barney Miller" maybe . "Hill Street" I liked and that had staying power . "3rd Watch" was ok but Bosco was a great character . I know some guys like that and I must admit I direct traffic alot like him . I can't stand directing traffic. I was going to name my second K9 Bosco but by the time I got one everybody was naming their dog that .

The flower trick in this video pretty relatable too except mace is the proferred substance around with having the air set on high along with the radios turned all the way up and windshield wipers on . In K9 it became where you could hide a bag of dog crap . It's kinda tough getting it behind the outside rearview mirrors but it's possible .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1YbMWaUg5w&feature=related


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

"Misfits"
Little Britain
Rick Mercer Show
Monster Fish and River Monsters 
Swamp People

Homicide: Life on the Streets - that was a good show
Barney Miller - that was the only police show my policeman father would watch as he said it was most realistic due to all the crazy people.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I am currently watching the premier of a new show called "You Don 't know Dixie". So far, I think it's a really good show. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

David Frost said:


> I am currently watching the premier of a new show called "You Don 't know Dixie". So far, I think it's a really good show.
> 
> DFrost


I'm watching too. I especially loved the part where they talked about Alabama football putting southern football on the map. Gonna be fitting this year when UA wins the national championship and Trent Richardson wins the heisman. That will make it 3 straight years a team from the state of AL won the national championship and had a player win the heisman. We own college football right now.


----------

